# Side window leaks in 2007 Swift Sundance 590RS



## jdc (Jun 18, 2008)

Side window leaks in 2007 Swift Sundance 590RS 

The leaks appears to come from very small points at the top of the window and water tracks down the inside of both side windows in heavy rain, collecting in the rubber channel at the bottom of the window. 

My dealer has investigated this and couldn't find a cause. The explanation they gave was 'condensation' 

Has anyone experienced a similar problem ... and if so what's the solution? 

I hope that Ash at Swift picks up on this post and can advise.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Swift appear to be more active on their own fourm now - why not try posting on it;

http://www.swift-talk.co.uk/forum


----------

